# Mounting EF-M EF adapter on RRS ballhead



## jeanluc (May 29, 2017)

Anybody have the EF-M to EF lens adapter with the tripod adapter and use Really Right Stuff ballheads? Is there a RRS plate that works well? Thanks for any info.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 29, 2017)

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=20697.msg391385#msg391385

See also:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=15780.msg414697#msg414697


----------



## jeanluc (May 29, 2017)

Neuro

Thanks for the timely response and helpful info, as usual.

I'll try that one or maybe a RRS BPnS.

It's for the M5 with RRS L plate. I usually use my EF-M's , but want to try the big glass too.

Thanks again.


----------

